# New Gaming PC for under 40,000 INR



## desiJATT (Jan 5, 2012)

Hello I am planning to build a PC in the coming April of this year, because of my 12th class boards gets over in April  So the standard Q&A 

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Generic answers will not work. Be exact and avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans: This computer will be used as a Programming Machine in the near future ( I will be opting for BTech in CSE this year in college) and for Gaming. I want to play games like Battlefield 3 on full HD, and on ultra high settings...



2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans:
My budget is Rs 29,000/- excluding the graphics card. I want a decent Card like GTX460 or GTX550 for another 10k, so i saved 10,000 INR for that.
I also have a 500 GB external HD. So I can go bit low on the internal HDD now and later add more HDD.


3. Planning to overclock?
Ans:Not really. Probably if the GPU comes OE overclocked, i am ok with it.

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit (I have already Bought it)

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans:

Answered above.I currently have a 500 GB external HD. So I can go bit low on the internal HDD now 
and later add more HDD when prices comedown.

I plan to have 100 GB for Win 7 partition, another 100 GB for Linux and 300 GB for common fileshare. Please suggest if this is ok.

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: As a gamer, i would like a monitor to be of about 21 inches size, and full HD LED.

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans:I want to buy everything


8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans:
After 2 months

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: I have a good experience in Assembling PCs, i have assembled like 10 PCs till now, for friends and family..


10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: Jalandhar, Punjab. Not Open to buy Online. 

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: Not really.


----------



## Techniboy (Jan 5, 2012)

As you said you want to play games on ultra high settings so atleast you should to buy a gfx worth rs.14k.

Anyway.. Get this config..

Processor- AMD Phenom II X4 965BE  RS.6.4k
Motherboard-Gigabyte GA-880GM-USB3 (rev3.1) RS.4.8k
RAM-Gskill RipjawsX DDR3 4 GB RS.1.6k 
HDD-Seagate 250 GB HDD RS.3.5k
Cabinet-Cooler Master Elite 431 Plus RS.3k
PSU-Corsair GS600 Rs.4.6k
UPS-APC Back UPS 600 RS.2.2k
Monitor-Benq 21.5inch LED Monitor (GL2250HM) RS.8.6k
Graphics Card-HIS Radeon HD6950 Fan 1GB GDDR5 ATI PCI E Graphic Card (H695FN1G2M) RS.14.5k

Total=49,200

I know that I have overshot you budget..but this is what you can use to play games at gr8 settings.

Alternatives
Graphics Cards-Msi Radeon HD6850(R6850 CYCLONE 1GD5-PE-OC) RS.10k


----------



## Cilus (Jan 5, 2012)

Techniboy, the suggested config is very good, just couple of price updates:

GS600 is 4K. For Display, OP can also go for benQ G2220HDL LED Display @ 8K.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jan 5, 2012)

*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Phenom X4 955|5900
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-880GM-USB3 (rev3.1)|5800
*RAM*
|G-skill F3-10600CL9S-4GBNT(4Gx1)	|1350
*HDD*
|Seagate 250GB 7200.12|3400
*Graphics Card*
|MSI R6850 Cyclone PE/OC Radeon HD 6850 1GB |9750
*DVD Writer*
|ASUS 24X Sata Black DVD|1150
*PSU*
|CORSAIR Builder Series CX500 V2 500W|3100
*Case*
|NZXT GAMMA|2200
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HDL LED Display|8000
*Keyboard&Mouse*
|Logitech MK200|700
*UPS*
|INTEX 1kVA|1800
*Speakers*
|ALTEC LANSING BXR1221|1000
|
*Total*
|42950
This is complete with everything but is just a little over the budget.


----------



## desiJATT (Jan 5, 2012)

Techniboy said:


> As you said you want to play games on ultra high settings so atleast you should to buy a gfx worth rs.14k.
> 
> Anyway.. Get this config..
> 
> ...



aaahh this config looks good but man this is way too much for my budget....



			
				rajatGod512 said:
			
		

> Component	Make	Price
> Processor	AMD Phenom X4 955	5900
> Motherboard	Gigabyte GA-880GM-USB3 (rev3.1)	5800
> RAM	G-skill F3-10600CL9S-4GBNT(4Gx1)	1350
> ...



This looks good, i might be going for these specs, but i am unsure about AMD CPU, is it any better than an Intel Quad Core?

I Currently have a pc whose specs are--
Intel Core 2 Duo E7200
2GB RAM
Simmetronics G31E (K) Motherboard
Saphire HD4350 

I was thinking of upgrading this pc, my current motherboard supports Core 2 Quad processor also, i wanted to know, that if i get a new core 2 quad and 4 gb and an HD6850, will this rig be any good? also i have an LG 19 inch monitor the resolution of which is 1360*768, will i be able to play most games on ultra high settings then? If this, in your opinion, will be a viable option, then please tell me which quad core processor should i choose, i have a budget of 20,000 for this pc which includes graphics card, processor and ram.


----------



## desiJATT (Jan 5, 2012)

Is it just me or all your posts are first approved by moderators? And if it is only me, then why so?


----------



## desiJATT (Jan 5, 2012)

rajatGod512 said:


> *Component*
> |
> *Make*
> |
> ...



Well this does look like complete, but please, can you tell me some ways so that i can reduce my costs if i buy this pc, like can i get a cheaper motherboard and how will it affect my pc performance? also, i think the power supply is costly too, can i compromise on that too? rest is all good


----------



## Techniboy (Jan 5, 2012)

desiJATT said:


> Well this does look like complete, but please, can you tell me some ways so that i can reduce my costs if i buy this pc, like can i get a cheaper motherboard and how will it affect my pc performance? also, i think the power supply is costly too, can i compromise on that too? rest is all good



Config suggested by rajatGod512 is very good..
The motherboard costs 4.8k  so -rs.1000

desiJATT please don't compromise on your psu... a good psu is stable and reliable, a cheap one can damage your motherboard and other components

Is NZXT available in Jalandhar?? (I doubt)

Rest is fine you can go for rajatGod512's config...


----------



## Cilus (Jan 6, 2012)

desiJATT said:


> Is it just me or all your posts are first approved by moderators? And if it is only me, then why so?



Until you reach 10 post count, your posts need to be manually approved by the Mods.


----------



## desiJATT (Jan 6, 2012)

Techniboy said:


> Config suggested by rajatGod512 is very good..
> The motherboard costs 4.8k  so -rs.1000
> 
> desiJATT please don't compromise on your psu... a good psu is stable and reliable, a cheap one can damage your motherboard and other components
> ...



hmmmm...Thank you Techniboy  I have noted the specs, and because you guys insist that this will be a good PC for gaming, Ill definitely go for RajatGod512's specs..

And I wont compromise on the PSU either...

And NZXT is NOT available here  is there any online stores with cash on delivery payment option? If not, Debit Card method will do okay..please post a link to the online store for NZXT..


----------



## Techniboy (Jan 6, 2012)

desiJATT said:


> hmmmm...Thank you Techniboy  I have noted the specs, and because you guys insist that this will be a good PC for gaming, Ill definitely go for RajatGod512's specs..
> 
> And I wont compromise on the PSU either...
> 
> And NZXT is NOT available here  is there any online stores with cash on delivery payment option? If not, Debit Card method will do okay..please post a link to the online store for NZXT..



NZXT - ::::::::::The Ultimate IT Solutions::::::::::


----------



## guru_urug (Jan 6, 2012)

Instead of this CORSAIR Builder Series CX500 V2 500W
Get the Seasonic S12 520W for 3.2k


----------



## Cilus (Jan 6, 2012)

^^ Where it is available @ 3.2K? I guess it is 3.5K everywhere.


----------



## Shoaib Abbas (Aug 31, 2015)

hey friends I want to assemble a PC so that I can run games up to gta V smoothly ..... My budget is up to 40k


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 31, 2015)

Shoaib Abbas said:


> hey friends I want to assemble a PC so that I can run games up to gta V smoothly ..... My budget is up to 40k



Create a new thread and answer these questions:*www.digit.in/forum/pc-components-c...new-pc-help-answer-these-questions-first.html


----------

